# Sargent Reds and Drum



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had a lot of stuff going on lately and haven't had much time to post, let alone go fishing, but things are starting to quite down, so it's time to get back after the fish. Me and my wife headed down to Sargent yesterday morning to catch some fish. When we got there it was cold, windy, raining, and the surf looked like a huge washing machine full of chocolate milk, perfect fishing conditions. Unfortunately my wife didn't find the conditions as favorable as I did, so she sat in the truck with the heater going and took pictures out the window while I fished. I set 4 rods out with half crab and let the waiting game begin, but I didn't have to wait long. Within 10 minuets I had a nice 29" red. After I released the red I started catching keeper sized black drum one after another for the next hour. By 10:30 the tide reached the peak of the low and it was dead for about a hour, but when the tide started coming in the fish started biting again. I caught a few more drum and a 23" red before I ran out of bait and had to call it a day. I didn't catch any big bulls, but I could have filled my ice chest up with keepers if I had wanted to, but since I wasn't in the mood to clean fish I released everything. I know most people don't think surf fishing is good this time of the year, especially with the conditions I had yesterday, but nothing could be farther from the truth. From now through March is some of the best red and drum fishing of the year.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

These birds were hanging around eating the crab legs I cut off.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

These are from 2 weeks ago, I just never got the chance to post them. The big one was 44 3/4". The reel is the new Penn Clash. I loaded it with the new Fins 40G 85# braid with a 40# mono topshot and it is awesome.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and a buddy ran out to the Dike one afternoon last week and caught some drum. All the techniques I use for surf fishing carry over to the Dike, jetties, and piers, so you don't have to limit yourself to just fishing the beach.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report as always. Lots of good catching going on.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Good to see you back in the game Sharkchum. Two more weeks of mowing and house renovation, then I'll bring you a nice cigar.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good report. Glad your back fishing


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The bird picture looks cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Oscar, Sharkchum almost reminds me of you. (Almost) you are both "Machines" at catching fish.


----------



## Megalodon27 (Aug 5, 2015)

What kind of casting pole do you use. Ive been searching form something good for my spinner reel. I want something 8+ rating for 50-80lb and 8oz lures. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

If he was taller we would (almost) be twins! 
BTW - If nobody turns in a fish bigger than that one he is taking home OVER $500 in prize money for that fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Megalodon27 said:


> What kind of casting pole do you use. Ive been searching form something good for my spinner reel. I want something 8+ rating for 50-80lb and 8oz lures. Any suggestions?


Most 50-80# rods are rated for 6oz to 12oz lures or weights. I use 12' Penn Prevail and Penn Battalion rods rated for 20-40lb line and 4oz to 8oz lures/weights for my 6000 size spinning reels and they work great. Most times I'm throwing 5 1/2 weights, but I can still throw 8oz when I need to. If you want something a little heavier the Penn Carnage II 12' is rated for 30-65lb line and 4oz to 8oz weights. There are are a lot of rods on the market that will match your needs and if you can't find exactly what you want than you can always have one custom built. Everyone has different opinions on what the "best" rod is and most of these opinions are based on personal experience, availability, and cost. I always recommend for people to buy the best quality equipment they can afford, but keep in mind that quality and price does not always go hand in hand. Will you look cooler with a $500 custom rod, sure, will it catch more fish than a $100 rod of the shelf, probably not. I use Penn equipment because it works great, it's readily available in almost any store or online, it's very affordable, and it's never let me down.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I believe what you have there is a juvenile Reddish Egret and an American Oystercatcher.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent report and info John, thanks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new reel, is it a spinning reel?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> I believe what you have there is a juvenile Reddish Egret and an American Oystercatcher.


Hairy chested nutscratcher!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

The eyes on the first bird are haunting. I wouldn't turn my back on him for a second!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good fishing, it's way more fun to catch than clean em.

A good day to spend at the beach catching fish, way better than staying at home!


----------

